# LB1914 Stuck in 1st gear



## lmbrsn (Dec 1, 2010)

I have a Kioti LB1914 and the transmission is stuck in 1st gear.
has been working fine with no problems. Was using the tractor and went to shift gears and it won't shift.
Is it as easy as poping the top of the tranny and moving it by hand, or could it be something else.
Did not make any grinding sounds, has plenty of oil.
The Shift lever moves a little bit but not enough to shift.
Could something just have come loose.
Thanks Jim


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

It could have lost a set screw on the shift fork,or it came loose.
Pull the top plate,and check it.


----------



## lmbrsn (Dec 1, 2010)

Thanks I'll check that out.
It might take a couple of weeks before I can check


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

If the set screw is missing,get a magnetic wand and fish it out of the gearcase,to prevent damage if it gets thrown near a gear.
I always clean the threads with carb cleaner(both the screw and the fork/gear it holds),and use a bit of Loctite on it.


----------



## lmbrsn (Dec 1, 2010)

Thanks I will look into that.
Jim


----------



## BigRed77 (Jun 9, 2020)

I know this is a old post. Did you find the issue? I'm having the same problem and haven't pulled it apart yet.


----------



## lmbrsn (Dec 1, 2010)

BigRed77 said:


> I know this is a old post. Did you find the issue? I'm having the same problem and haven't pulled it apart yet.


No It is still stuck in 1st gear. I have popped the top off the transmission and it looks like it is hung up in the syncro. I do most of my work in 1st gear so I have just left it.
When ever I have to put in a clutch I will look at it.
Jim


----------



## BigRed77 (Jun 9, 2020)

I pulled the shift cover off of mine. I drained the oil down so I could see and moved the shift fork [at the gear] with a pry bar. It slipped out of gear and is working currently [pops out of gear sometimes] but I have a LOT of end play in the top shaft. 1/4 inch or more!


----------



## lmbrsn (Dec 1, 2010)

Can you see it without draining the oil?
If not then I will have to do a service on it.
I had another question maybe you can help with.
When checking the oil in the sight glass, do you do it with the engine running or off.
Thanks.
Jim


----------



## BigRed77 (Jun 9, 2020)

Mine was overfilled, but I believe you will need to drain or siphon off some oil. The trans oil level should be checked with the tractor on level ground, with attachments lowered to the ground and the engine off.


----------

